# Highest Vertical Leapers In The NBA



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

1. Steve Francis- 45 Source
1. Paul McPherson- 45
1. Kedrick Brown- 45
4. DeShawn Stevenson- 44 
5. Baron Davis- 43 
6. Vince Carter- 42 
6. Allen Iverson- 42 
6. Kobe Bryant- 42 
6. Antonio McDyess- 42
10. Tracy McGrady- 40
10. Corey Maggette- 40 
10. Darius Miles- 40 
10. Keyon Dooling 40
10. Quentin Richardson 40
10. Stromile Swift- 40 
10. Keon Clark- 40 
10. Eddie Robinson- 40 
10. Tyson Chandler- 40
15. Desmond Mason- 39
15. Jonathan Bender- 39
15. Rex Chapman- 39/ See Bobby Sura
15. Bob Sura- 39 / Not UP do Date


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

What is the source? Where did you get this numbers?


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/nbahighleapers/


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> http://www.geocities.com/nbahighleapers/


I don't think this numbers are trustworthy. The site only has the source for Steve Francis leap.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Also, there are some guys up there that are deffinetely missing...Ben Wallace, Jason Richardson, etc....also Kendrick Perkins isn't in the NBA yet:wbanana:


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

PERKINS HAS LIKE A TEN INCH VERTICAL

GIVE ME A REASON TO PUT HIM IN THE LIST


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

these numbers don't seem too accurate unfortunately. i would love to see an accurate list.


one high flyer that is missing is ricky davis, along with others of course.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

LOL!!! That's some funny stuff


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

It's not an official source, so it's probably not accurate. Besides, we all know Vince would rank higher than that. Definitely higher than Baron Davis, that's for sure.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Vinces vertical is 42 inches. That is what he was measured at before his rookie year at the pre draft camp. I doubt it has gone up much if at all.

I've heard rumors that McDyess's vertical is 47 from several sources, but I don't know if I believe it. The rest of the list looks pretty accurate.


----------



## I'm Just Saying (Jul 24, 2002)

Verticles don't mean squat ... it's only relavent in dunk contest or in breakaway situations.

Most jumping in a real game situation is done without the benefit of "getting-your-steps-together" or a "runninbg-start". 

Also, Players in the paint almost never get to jump without having a body on them or being pushed from behind. 

Dennis Rod(wo)man had about an 18" vertical and could out rebound them all. And the last time I looked a slam dunk and a layup both counted for 2 points.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Malick Badiane*

Is suppose to be a Keon Clark Clone but more athletic and better Leaper He is 6'11 and has over a 40 inch vertical.


----------

